# First build - Can it run crysis 1/2 and guildwars 2



## Kill2Fill (Feb 3, 2011)

AMD Phenom II X2 555 
AMD Athlon II X2 245 
ASUS GeForce GTS 450
ASUS 770 M4A77D
2x2GB DDR3 1600
Samsung dvd/cd drive
Western digital 500gb hard drive
Apevia X-Alien w/500w PSU

I'd like for it to be A LOT cheaper, so if u have any suggestions that will still let me play the games please tell me 

I havn't decided between CPU's... Athlon is cheaper and free shipping so if it can run the games (even on low) i'd prefer it. But idk if it is.


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

What price range are you looking for?

Take a look at some of the recommended builds.

http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...evised-2010-and-updated-regularly-448272.html

I would advise changing that PSU you have. Apevia is poor quality when it comes

to PSU's

If you decide to purchase that motherboard I would recommend using

an ATI based graphics card.


----------



## Kill2Fill (Feb 3, 2011)

K thanks. I'll prolly get a diff PSU and a seperate case  I'm looking for 350-500. Preferably around 450.


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

That motherboard uses DDR2 memory. DDR3 memory will not physically fit in the slots.

The M4A77TD is a similar board which uses DDR3 memory and will accept either of your chosen CPU's


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

for your budget you can play those games but you will need to live with medium settings?


----------

